# Any way to recover a deleted program?



## Mr. Big (Feb 22, 2005)

I mistakenly deleted an unwatched program. Is there a way to recover it? I seem to recall that I stumbled upon a way to view the latest delected program but I forgot how to do it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Not with the standard DirecTV/Tivo software. The latest standalone Tivos have this feature, but not DirecTV/Tivos, unless you hack the software.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Hack it and install TivoWebPlus and networking functionality. You can undelete shows via the user interface and your web browser.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

I don't know if this still works or not, but try it:

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=268039


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Big please report back yes or no success..thx


----------



## jtamulis (Jun 25, 2003)

WOW, the undelete in tivowebplus works like a charm!

user interface -> deleted programs, then select the program, click the icon, BAM it's back!

YEAH!

Jeff


----------

